# 70 GTO Ram Air Kit Opinions



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

So I.m tired of the dual snorkle look and thinking of purchasing ram air kit from Ames. I have searched forum and see advice on hood decal kit to help in alignment. Some questions.
Will this kit work with Holley spread bore carb, 650 single feed, dual pump, no spacer.?

Does it need Vacuum hooked up since its cable operated?

How far off are aftermarket scoops? Should I find OE Scoops.


Thanks guys


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

70gto said:


> So I.m tired of the dual snorkle look and thinking of purchasing ram air kit from Ames. I have searched forum and see advice on hood decal kit to help in alignment. Some questions.
> Will this kit work with Holley spread bore carb, 650 single feed, dual pump, no spacer.?
> 
> Does it need Vacuum hooked up since its cable operated?
> ...


First off you'll pay through the nose for the kit from Ames. Try Warpath restorations: Warpath Restoration Parts I think you may find a better deal.

Second: I don't know the answer to the carb question however if the whole unit sits higher than would the Q-Jet you will have an issue with height of it and the closing of the hood. The Carb pan that sits atop the carb is about 5-1/8" dia. 

If you're not gonna run the vacuum line from carb to hood pan you'll want to close off the vacuum port on carb. Will it affect performance? I dunno. 

Plastic hood scoops do not fit as nice as the steel OEM. I too am looking for a set of OEM at a decent price. They do however work fine. Without modifications merely knocking out the back of the standard steel scoops will not work as it is not as deep as the RA ones and there will be a gap between the flap and the back of the scoop. If you find OEM RA scoops at a fair price please let me know


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> First off you'll pay through the nose for the kit from Ames. Try Warpath restorations: Warpath Restoration Parts I think you may find a better deal.
> 
> Second: I don't know the answer to the carb question however if the whole unit sits higher than would the Q-Jet you will have an issue with height of it and the closing of the hood. The Carb pan that sits atop the carb is about 5-1/8" dia.
> 
> ...


:agree With everything the man said. I got my kit at Warpath also. The purpose of the vacuum line is to operate the diaphragms that block off the ram air and reroute the intake path instead through the heat stove pipes around the exhaust manifold(s)/header(s) when the engine is cold. Zero impact on performance (unless the diaphragms stick while the air flow rerouted all the time), but might make the motor a little "testy" when cold and if you're in a cold climate. I live in Texas, and although all my vacuum connections are present and intact, I doubt that the diaphragms ever close - even on a cold engine  I just connected everything to make it look "right". I even modified an exhaust shroud so it would fit aound the headers so I could connect the heat riser tube.


Bear


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back. Bear if you have a picture of that modification I would like too see that. Still looking for oe ram air scoops. So if the vac is not hooked up it stays wide open all the time? Which would be fine with me.


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

Just an update warpath has kit at 400 less than ames. And apparently they supply this kit to ames and other suppliers.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

70gto said:


> Thanks for the feed back. Bear if you have a picture of that modification I would like too see that. Still looking for oe ram air scoops. So if the vac is not hooked up it stays wide open all the time? Which would be fine with me.


Here ya go...

Bear


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

Perfect, I might have to try that. Was there anything in the kit that I need to find elsewhere ? Was there anything you didn;t like about the kit.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

70gto said:


> Perfect, I might have to try that. Was there anything in the kit that I need to find elsewhere ? Was there anything you didn;t like about the kit.


The kit from Warpath will come with everything ( mine did ) but the scoops. His price on the scoops was a little cheaper than Ames. My buddy put mine on an it was a PITA not as easy as OEM parts. The cable pull box that mounts to the hood didn't function properly, the cable wouldn't function correctly. He reversed it and it works fine. 

If you are modifying a hood you'd be wise to get a template to cut part of the hood brace, unless you are good at freehand. I think Bear did his without a template. I got a template. It was taped on instead of peeling it and affixing it, I then sold it and recouped my $.


----------

